# 12B Transformer



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

I have an original 12B 250W dual control transformer in my collection. Other than the cord being brittle and cracked, I believe it to be in good working condition. I would like to replace the cord and tried several times to find an original or repo cord for it. However, I have been unsuccessful, only finding the same size/type cords for the 1-1/2B transformers (the 12B is heavier gauge wire). Since I have no plans to sell it, I figured to simply go to the local hardware store and purchase some wire of the same size/type and a plug and assemble the new cord myself. My question is this, should I consider getting a 3-conductor cord and 3-prong plug to include the ground by attaching it to the inside frame somewhere? Figure this would be safer than the original 2-conductor. Any thoughts??


----------



## T-Man (May 16, 2008)

Stay with a two prong since the ground is connected to the base already. WIth transformers I do use use repro wiring. Any good x toaster or drill wire will do. Even a vac wire! The wife will have an excuse not to.


----------



## Reckers (Oct 11, 2009)

I agree, especially on"repro" wiring. As far as I'm concerned, that's basically a scam, anyway. It's like charging you a premium price for "Repro Oil" for an antique car. Wire is wire, plugs is plugs. If it's not the original power cord, every replacement is "Repro wiring".


----------



## Nuttin But Flyer (Dec 19, 2011)

Thanks for the suggestions. I bought 10 feet of 2-conductor 16 ga. black wire today as well as a 2-prog plug. After about an hour of fiddling, I had the 12B back up and humming as it used to nearly 20 years ago when last used. All measurements on the terminals were within compliance. It seems the heart of my system is ready to go!!


----------

